
Ask HN: Stable API framework for Node.js - systemz
Hi, as I can see JS ecosystem is evolving very fast compared to other languages.<p>Currently I need REST API framework to be supported (active community, bug fixing) ~5 years from now for my new project.<p>I know there are sites like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nodeframework.com&#x2F; but I would like opinions from community about battle tested frameworks used in real applications, raw stars on github are not good measurement for me.<p>Any recommendations?
======
leejefon
I think loopback is the framework to go if you are building an REST API. It's
very easy to setup and very powerful.

------
bdcravens
I think there can be a bias towards newness in the JS ecosystem, but Express
is well supported and stable.

